# Best way to transport a frog...



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all.

My chubby frog is probably going to the vets soon, though it's a vet in another city (closest one unfortunately) and approximately a 1.5-2 hour drive, so I'm just wondering, what's the best way to transport her to minimise stress?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could use a plastic tub (icecream tub, for example) with dampened towling or foam, inside a polystyrene box or cooler.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> You could use a plastic tub (icecream tub, for example) with dampened towling or foam, inside a polystyrene box or cooler.


 agreed would add bit of vent to said box we use one of those click top tupperware, and a thermometer with a "probe" helps reasure that he's not too hot nor too cold
Stu


----------

